# DYI ebay Side skirts and frnot lip install.....



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Ok, so since people asking I'm putting this out here.

Seller I bought from is 4caroption if you see the pic, you will see kowcc's CC on there :thumbup:

so first thing is to remove all screws off under the original. 1 on the front, and 1 at the end (rear) is regular torx screw, rest you can use 10mm socket (bolt) to remove.
after you unscrew them, you can actually pop the piece that screw the little bolts out by pulling the skirt down. 

There is also clips on top of the skirt, you can pull them to break off (if you don't need it)
Don't pull too hard other wise you will pop the inner support.

This is what looks like (sorry for the picture blur) separated half way.









This is what looks like of inner piece








they are actually 2 parts, front support and rear support.
you can actually slide the piece towards rear and take piece off without breaking the clip.

what I suggest here is to take off rear piece entirely, or take off, cut the edge about 3/4" to have side skirts fits all the way (I noticed it after I put it on so I had to take off then slide them out again)

putting the skirt back on is fairly easy.

there is 3M tape on there so put the piece on it, first thing is align, then screw the torx screw on the rear, and front in (there was no hole for front one on the kit, so you will need to drill it ahead, or use drill to electric screw the piece back in. then put rest of the bolts back on.

what looks like after it's on.









Next if front. 

well there is hole for screw on each hole. you will need self tapping screw since the hole doesn't match with screw on inner fender.
(I'll put the pic up later)
it's better to have another person to hold while doing this.

with 3M tape, align and hold the piece into place. (have your friend hold it up while it's in the right place)

you do need to turn wheel to get to each side, screw the selftapping screw through the hole in end of the lip.

you can use masking tape to hold it up over night so that glue sticks on well or that's it.









I haven't put the bottom piece in yet so I'll have picture for that later as well.

since I was kind of doing it bit of hurry (since it was dark, by the time I started passenger side of the side skirt) I'll most likely realign and do it nicer.

but for the kit itself, I don't see any issue putting it on.

Here is fresh pic (this morning just uploaded) how it looks 









Found original part/diagram list
http://www.parts.vw.com/parts/2010/...leid=1445598&diagram=9257515&diagramCallOut=1


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I definitely interested in seeing the full final result.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

munnarg said:


> I definitely interested in seeing the full final result.


yep I'll re adjust so that sit in more smooth for side skirts, I'll hope have enough time to take pic and exactly show you what I did with inner support etc. so that easier for everyone else to put on.

so far passenger side rear off a little, (I didn't put 3M tape on it so need to put on and put in place)

other than that really didn't have any issue.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

If you didnt say this was a rep kit i would have never known it wasnt "OEM". love it. I am getting mine for 300 shipped so putting my order in tonight or tomorrow. When you had your buddy spray it was it the same vw paint # as ur stock paint code? it matches dead on. good deal. and btw are u on lowering springs?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> If you didnt say this was a rep kit i would have never known it wasnt "OEM". love it. I am getting mine for 300 shipped so putting my order in tonight or tomorrow. When you had your buddy spray it was it the same vw paint # as ur stock paint code? it matches dead on. good deal. and btw are u on lowering springs?


Thanks, yeah you wouldn't know difference unless you look closely. OEM, there is 2 cap on the side rep doesn't have. that's how identify difference. and also on the bottom, there is no holes to inner support to clip in.

There is local paint shop near by, they looked up my VIN and match paint. I have them mixed ready to paint, quart will paint both front and side no problem. if you are painting, make sure light sanding, primer, sanding, then paint.... I used spray can promoter then primer first.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

siili said:


> Thanks, yeah you wouldn't know difference unless you look closely. OEM, there is 2 cap on the side rep doesn't have. that's how identify difference. and also on the bottom, there is no holes to inner support to clip in.
> 
> There is local paint shop near by, they looked up my VIN and match paint. I have them mixed ready to paint, quart will paint both front and side no problem. if you are painting, make sure light sanding, primer, sanding, then paint.... I used spray can promoter then primer first.


how much did u pay? looks damn good. the seller on ebay is wiling to sell me mine shipped for 300 i cant complain!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

For the OP.... So did the front lip need any adjusting? 
Or just align, stick it on, and screw in the sides?
Hows it holding up?

Thinking of ordering from the same company in La Puente... Hate going rep, but since VW no longer sells the front lip I need to go rep to match up with the oe sides that I bought.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Holy crap!*

So this seller just raised the price of the side skirts to $699!!!! GOUGER!!! And I was going to order some


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

The front bumper lip is still 199...just bought one, before that price triples too...


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

OK...update, After many attempts to get a hold of the seller, I got the scoop. The reason for the price increase is due to an out of stock condition. The price goes up higher than anyone would pay, so they don't have to worry about people buying, and telling them they are out of stock. 
Seems a bit silly to do it that way....but price should go back to 250 when they get back in stock, prob next month  So I guess I will have a front spoiler with no side skirts for a bit...


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

black lips all around for my car!!! forget priming and painting them... :laugh:


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> The front bumper lip is still 199...just bought one, before that price triples too...


I was going to go there in the am to test fit, but since you bought one they only have one other left. So rather than spend my afternoon going there, I just ordered it on ebay




mango_springroll said:


> black lips all around for my car!!! forget priming and painting them... :laugh:


I was actually thinking of just wrapping it in white gloss vinyl that matches the car... I need to talk to my clear bra guy to see what he recommends


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am going to paint them myself....unless a shop can be very close to the cost of a quart of paint plus clear. I don't think the paint job has to be flawless....a touch of orange peel wont be noticed (within reason of course), in fact, a bit of extra paint may make it a little more durable....Some cars have that texture on the lower panels from the factory. 

Now I need to decide if I wait for the side pieces, or buy from the other vendor in CA....


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> black lips all around for my car!!! forget priming and painting them... :laugh:


i plan on doing the same thing. will match my front grill and side trim


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> I am going to paint them myself....unless a shop can be very close to the cost of a quart of paint plus clear. I don't think the paint job has to be flawless....a touch of orange peel wont be noticed (within reason of course), in fact, a bit of extra paint may make it a little more durable....Some cars have that texture on the lower panels from the factory.
> 
> Now I need to decide if I wait for the side pieces, or buy from the other vendor in CA....


I went with the factory sides and rear lip since the price included painting... I got mine from Checker VW. Keffer also sells the sides and rear wing as well painted. I don't think its too much more than the replica when you consider that its oem, perfect fit, and painted.

I went replica front since they don't sell the oe front anymore.

FYI the above two vendors will likely only be able to do the factory sides painted for 2 or 3 more weeks


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181215992420#ht_3706wt_1137

I just bought the sides for 125 shipped. Add another 75 or so to buy the paint. That equals $400 (plus a little of my time) for front and sides painted.

Going factory would be about 1000 painted? If you have to get the front lip painted, it wouldnt have cost much more to do the sides as well, since they will have already mixed your color. I would have loved to go factory, but I dont have that kind of moolah!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181215992420#ht_3706wt_1137
> 
> I just bought the sides for 125 shipped. Add another 75 or so to buy the paint. That equals $400 (plus a little of my time) for front and sides painted.
> 
> Going factory would be about 1000 painted? If you have to get the front lip painted, it wouldnt have cost much more to do the sides as well, since they will have already mixed your color. I would have loved to go factory, but I dont have that kind of moolah!


Did u get your side skirts?how do they fit? Any gaps? Im ready to buy thats why i wanna know the fitment first


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Did u get your side skirts?how do they fit? Any gaps? Im ready to buy thats why i wanna know the fitment first
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Gaps for sure, unless they fit w clips!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Gaps for sure, unless they fit w clips!


 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

yes gap is expected on these sideskirt... I think lot of trimming required....


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

any new pictures?
i see these guys are lowering their prices
couple of months ago this kit was going for 520 and now its 375
http://www.ebay.com/itm/R-Line-RS-A...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=121163614272&


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

ciki said:


> any new pictures?
> i see these guys are lowering their prices
> couple of months ago this kit was going for 520 and now its 375
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/R-Line-RS-A...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=121163614272&


$255 without the ugly rear diffuser..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Lip-Spoiler-Side-Skirt-Body-Kit-/380702798720


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is my next mod...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

re2gie01 said:


> This is my next mod...


+1


Sent from Max's iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I stopped by body shop today to see how much would it cost to paint front lip. $200 :what:
Seems little expensive for skinny plastic. Is this normal or overpriced?

I would most likely get painted oem sideskirts


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I stopped by body shop today to see how much would it cost to paint front lip. $200 :what:
> Seems little expensive for skinny plastic. Is this normal or overpriced?
> 
> I would most likely get painted oem sideskirts


id say 150-200 is fine man


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

the dealership quoted me $500!!!!

I had a body shop install mine and mess up for $150. Had another shop fix on and well all is good.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> $255 without the ugly rear diffuser..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Lip-Spoiler-Side-Skirt-Body-Kit-/380702798720


really? i love that diffuser


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Dont mean to revive an old thread, but I just thought people might want to know how these sit without any modification to the oem rocker panel harness/clip thing. I am filing a return with 4caroption & will definitely go OEM sides. Their front lip fits perfect though!


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

looks like yours are meant to go over the oem side skirt!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

if you really wants to have it fit like OEM, there are lot of trimming work to fit exactly. some molds not good some are ok.
I bought new front lip and yes I do see that trimming needed to fit in nicely. it's a lot of work if you want perfect fit.


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

siili said:


> if you really wants to have it fit like OEM, there are lot of trimming work to fit exactly. some molds not good some are ok.
> I bought new front lip and yes I do see that trimming needed to fit in nicely. it's a lot of work if you want perfect fit.


did you replace mounting brackets (plastic) ? my ebay skirts came with stainless steel brackets that replaced oem and i had perfect fit.


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

marcinito said:


> did you replace mounting brackets (plastic) ? my ebay skirts came with stainless steel brackets that replaced oem and i had perfect fit.


Which vender?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Grant_mk5 said:


> looks like yours are meant to go over the oem side skirt!


Yeah, I forgot to mention that I did try putting it in over the oem side sides also. Doing that will make the ends of the rline skirt kind of protrude outwards & pushing it in would cause stress cracks. I'm sure they will fit if you modify the plastic clips, but imo after seeing that done it just looks yuck!



> Which vender?


X2


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

Grant_mk5 said:


> Which vender?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



xcessmotors


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

marcinito said:


> xcessmotors


Thanks, got any pics of said fitment? Any gaps from the inside when the doors are open?


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

marcinito said:


> xcessmotors



http://www.ebay.com/itm/08-12-VOLKS...31213731421?fits=Model:CC&hash=item1e8cf2a65d

These? They say no hardware so I'm curious if yours did swell


----------



## Tohn (Feb 3, 2015)

Any more updates? Im interested. will these fit the 13-15 models?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Tohn said:


> Any more updates? Im interested. will these fit the 13-15 models?


not really any updates. not sure if it will fit on new generation.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's best to just spend the money on the OEM skirts and get an eBay rline lip, or other aftermarket lip. I've yet to see a single person say they liked how their eBay side skirts fit.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

DarthBajan said:


> It's best to just spend the money on the OEM skirts and get an eBay rline lip, or other aftermarket lip. I've yet to see a single person say they liked how their eBay side skirts fit.


I like mine! if shop can fit it way factory made goes in, they can do it. for me I just took my time trimming and adjusting it to fit right.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

DarthBajan said:


> It's best to just spend the money on the OEM skirts and get an eBay rline lip, or other aftermarket lip. I've yet to see a single person say they liked how their eBay side skirts fit.












Yep, loved mine also.


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Yep, loved mine also.


What size/width/offset are your wheels & tires & how low is your car? I'm looking to do a very similar setup with 19's...

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Just received My sideskirts, ordered from xcessmotors on eBay. According to them they are supposed to attatch over the existing sides. 

Test fitted them yesterday. Looking to fit them in the weekend. Only issue i have is IF i should remove the screws underneath the existing skirt and then resecure them on the new ones.




















They seem to fit quite well


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Just received My sideskirts, ordered from xcessmotors on eBay. According to them they are supposed to attatch over the existing sides.
> 
> Test fitted them yesterday. Looking to fit them in the weekend. Only issue i have is IF i should remove the screws underneath the existing skirt and then resecure them on the new ones.
> 
> ...


Very niiice!!!! 




Sent from Deez Nutz on a Samsung Galaxy S6+


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Just finished the install. PITA to get a proper fit, placed them over the existing sides to avoid gaps also the seller recommended this. Secured with 3M along the sides and two screws, one on each end.

Looks good BUT far from a perfect fit. Like many of you guys have stated some trimning is necessary.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Just finished the install. PITA to get a proper fit, placed them over the existing sides to avoid gaps also the seller recommended this. Secured with 3M along the sides and two screws, one on each end.
> 
> Looks good BUT far from a perfect fit. Like many of you guys have stated some trimning is necessary.


yeah end of the inner trim and edge towards outside, if you shave them a little you will get more perfect fitment. You can also heat them up to fit in the right shape (mine one side mold was bad, had to heat it and bend a little to fit in correctly)


----------

